# Door issues



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Door issues*

*How to...*

- *Door card removal and window switch:* How to remove the door card with details of replacing the window switch and door handles - courtesy of JohnLZ7W of Audiworld.
- *Door card removal:* How to remove the door card - courtesy of Wak.
- *Window cable replacement:* How to replace a worn or damaged window cable regulator. This comprehensive write up includes details of removing the door card, sub frame and glass as well as correct replacement of the cable and adjustment of glass/sub frame assembly to eliminate wind noise - courtesy of John-H.
- *Door micro switch replacement 1:* Options for replacing the switch discussed - courtesy of Wak and others.
- *Door micro switch replacement 2:* Some details on replacing the switch. Note that replacement used is non sealed and may give problems if it gets wet - courtesy of JustJeff on AudiWorlld.
- *Door micro switch replacement 3:* Replacement and overcoming cam wear - courtesy of Jez xbx.
- *Broken wire to window motor?:* - Similar symptoms to microswitch - check this first - courtesy of Gunner Gibson.
- *Door micro switch supplier:* Door microswitch identified - courtesy of Vik's.
- *Door motor repair:* Replacing the internal relay to fix a failed window motor - courtesy of John-H.
- *Door lock barrel repair:* How to repair a door lock barrel video - courtesy of npmb777.

*Window reset* - When your window doesn't go down automatically on opening the door or the one-touch window operation doesn't work anymore:

ignition on 
windows all the way down 
windows all the way up, let go of switches 
push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds 
ignition off

*Tips...*

Sometimes the lock mechanism seizes with dry friction/dirt from lack of grease. The symptoms are pulling the external unlocked door handle without success despite being unlocked. The solution is to press the door further closed against the rubber seal with the palm of your hand to reduce the forces on the lock mechanism - then whilst still pressing the door, pull the external handle sharply with your other hand - it then unlocks. Grease the mechanism to avoid further problems. John-H

Don't close the door by pushing the glass - that can loosen the bolts holding the glass in place and cause wind noise. John-H


----------

